#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  What are the benefits of doing advertisements on Facebook?

## Bhavya

Sometimes we find Facebook ads to be annoying and total crap. But most of the business owners use Facebook for their advertising purpose so I would like to know exactly what are the benefits of Facebook ads?

----------

